# Raw marrow bones



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Where do you give your dogs bones? In or outside the house?

I got the boys bones for a change, I just can't do the bully sticks don't like the idea of what they are and every one I have talked to said they smell absolutely terrible. Not having that in my house!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

With weather permitting we give the bones outside.

When inside, we always have a couple of old towels on a floor - it's messy!

And of course supervision - Skyy might eat a towel instead. If the bones not "clean", we place it in a freezer until next time.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking of doing with the towels. We would be giving them inside as its a dinner time treat. Used to give them some sort of dental bone/chew but we brush their teeth and they have plenty of good chew toys that are good for their teeth and they eat them in a blink of the eye now. 

How many times do you refreeze them?

Thank you!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We only re-freeze the bones once, usually if Skyy gets bored (Max will work on his bone until it's spotless).
The bones are not very big - about 2" long and 2" in diameter. 

*Redrover* said knuckle bones are best for cleaning teeth, but I keep forgetting to ask a butcher about them. 

Here is the article provided by *Datacan*:
http://www.sojos.com/learn/articles...-bone-conversation-canine-coach-keeping-your-


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Bones are definitely an outside treat


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks again!

I am getting my bones from a organic all natural pet health store, they have them delivered fresh from a local Organic farm. They told me to not give them any bone smaller than 4" so thats what I got them. 

They had so much to choose from, Beef, Venison, Buffalo, and I want to say they had Elk also. They did have the knuckles also, but like I said I brush their teeth and keep up with all of that. Basically just trying to keep them off my feet for a minute!

I swear I can't sit next to my wife any more without two Vizsla's trying to get in between us! I love them though.


----------

